# New results...1st FT3 test...dr says looks "fine" as usual...what do u think?



## Adrienne (Aug 19, 2011)

Most recent results:
TSH 1.15 (0.45-4.5)
FT4 1.24 (0.82-1.77)
FT3 2.7 (2.3-4.2)

This is after 7wks being on T4-only (3wks synthroid then 4wks Tirosint) following a switch off of Armour. I had these labs done because I was feeling dramatically worse with especially bad depression and anxiety.

My older lab results I'll list in chronological order:
2/2/10 (no med)- TSH 2.65, FT4 1.10

10/9/10 (6mos on levothyroxine, 3mos at 50mcg dose) 
TSH 0.718, FT4 1.24

1/4/11 (6mos on current 50mcg dose Synthroid)
TSH 0.719

3/2/11 (6wks on 30mg Armour)
TSH 0.695 FT4 0.88

7/9/11 (6mos on 30mg Armour)
TSH 1.88, FT4 0.94

I guess my main questions are why my numbers reacted the way they did after 6 mos on Armour and also since the most recent test was my first FT3 test, I'm wondering whether that's too low or ok. Of course my dr said all my numbers look "fine" but that was to be expected unfortunately...

Also, I'm not sure if it matters but on 7/9/11 she had my cortisol tested and it was 33.4 at 8am (ref range 2.3-19.4). She then followed p with a 24hr urine free cortisol test which she said also came back normal but I haven't seen the actual numbers for that yet.

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Most recent results:
> TSH 1.15 (0.45-4.5)
> FT4 1.24 (0.82-1.77)
> FT3 2.7 (2.3-4.2)
> ...


Your FT3 is too low; it should be at about 75% of the range given by your lab. (3.2 is about mid-range so you want it about 25% above that)

FT4 is also too low; Mid-range is about 1.29. When taking T4 only, FT4 should also be above the mid-range.

What dose of Tirosint are you on? I take it your doc won't titrate it upward? If not, you will have to find someone who will. This could leave you in a bad place.

Most of us feel best with TSH @ 1.0 or less also.

I am coming to the belief that usually it is not the medicine but rather the doctor's failure to understand lab test results and how to titrate.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

No wonder you feel so sick.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you! Geez even though this is such a struggle to deal with (as every thyroid sufferer knows), I feel so much better knowing I'm not just being a whiny demanding baby like my dr's office makes me feel every time I visit or call!

You are correct that she will not titrate up. I've asked many times but she flat out refuses to increase my dose as long as my labs are "fine" (haha I've always hated the word "fine", its so worthless!)

I'm on 50mcg of Tirosint but I'm switching back to Synthroid because I felt a lot of anxiety on Tirosint. I definitely felt better when my TSH was down around 0.7, not great but better than I've felt lately since switching to Armour! For whatever reason the combo meds don't seem to work for me.

As overwhelming as the idea is, I think my only option at this point is to find a new doctor!

Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Thank you! Geez even though this is such a struggle to deal with (as every thyroid sufferer knows), I feel so much better knowing I'm not just being a whiny demanding baby like my dr's office makes me feel every time I visit or call!
> 
> You are correct that she will not titrate up. I've asked many times but she flat out refuses to increase my dose as long as my labs are "fine" (haha I've always hated the word "fine", its so worthless!)
> 
> ...


That is totally unconscionable. Somebody should do that to her and see how she likes being stuck in a hole!

Yes; you must find a doctor who "gets it!" You are not alone; most of us here have had to go through the same ordeal.

Let us know how we can continue to help. Glad we could validate you; that is awesome when you find out you really are right and you have all your mental faculties!


----------

